# DTG Fulfiller for Singles and Bulk



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Looking for a DTG printer that can give me single prints as well as discounts for bulk amounts. Was using scaleable press but literally 70% of the time i had problems with them. Looking for someone that has they're business together.

Paying $16 for a single shirt is a bit much. Do you guys have any suggestions on a company that i could use? 

I have considered buying a DTG machine but the pretreating and everything is holding me off.

Any inside is appreciated. I have spent countless hours over the years in these forums so have done some research. Most of the companies doing DTG on here are for people selling they're completed designs in a store. What i need is someone i can send customer designs to and have them printed and processed.


Please let me know


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't buy a DTG machine until you really need one. Go to printerslistings.com and try find a company from there.


----------

